# Swiftwater Rescue course in Vail Valley



## liquidchaos (Jul 11, 2005)

nice shameless self promotion, I will stick with mather.


----------



## rivermountaingnar42 (May 8, 2007)

I took Sammer's swiftwater course last year. If you want an instructor that is engaging, patient, and thorough in his teachings then this is the class that you want to take. Covering a lot of material with the knowlege to do it, I would recommend that anybody that hasnt taken a swiftwater rescue course definitely do so, and this is a good course at a cheap price with a great instuctor/student ratio. . !!


----------



## SBlue (Jun 5, 2007)

I can second that endorsement.


----------

